# Billroth's disease II



## ilvchopin (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, hope someone knows what ICD-9 code to use for status post Billroth gastrectomy?
Is that a V code? How about V15.29 Surgery to other organs? Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 10, 2011)

You might want to take a look at V45.3. The surgery is an anastomosis.


----------

